# HOW do dogs smell?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was finally able to make it to watch a SchH club practice. We were discussing tracking and it was advised that I read up on HOW dogs smell. There are so many articles out there that I'm hoping you SchH people can direct me to some decent articles.

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The Canine Sense of Smell - Whole Dog Journal Article

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0066/UNP-0066.pdf

This is actually pretty decent. SAR folks are pretty much up on how dogs process smell so many of those books have some indepth. the thing about the nares and the way air flows through the nose is very interesting and you can see that if they are tracking on dirt. ......... 

One thing I have not seen a study on but have heard from several is that every 3-4 months the nasal epithelia are replaced and the more often a dog is favorably exposed to a certain odor the more receptor cells they will develop for that odor. Apparently an evolutionary adaptation for locating desired game in an area.

When Grim knocked out his front incisors I was very concerned about damage to the vomeronasal organ {dogs often taste water as part of scenting} which sits behind them on the roof of the palate.
Same thing I had a dog kill her canine and develop an abscess requiring a root canal and it seems her ability to scent discrimiate went down the tube until that healed. It helped us figure out a training problem than preceded the discovery of the abscess/dead tooth.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , you can develop areas of the brain and nasal receptor cells.

do it right from the start in the whelping pen, scent being one of the first senses to kick in 

I'm working on something which put me into contact with european hunting (scenting breeds) and yes they do things to have super-trackers -- genetics, environmental stimulation 

Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a silly question...you're a beginner at a trial and your dog is stressed from all the strange smells and smell of stressed dogs/people. Is there any scent you can put in their crate that will give them a break for even a little while?

Still reading articles but that question just crossed my mind.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow loaded question -- why are so many stressed dogs trialing , when the titles (given) earned are used as a permit to breed ?
are you tracking or schutzhund ? Stress and the dog will blow the scent pad , quit on the track . Stress and the dog will be all over the place , fail to out, goose-bite the decoy.

no yoga for dogs -- if it makes you feel better give the dog a quick massage 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not SchH. More of a general question. I was thinking agility, obedience (ASCA, DOCNA, AKC). New dog in trial with all these new scents, stressed people, stressed dogs. Does aromatherapy work on dogs? (the WDJ mentions lavender) Would it help for a dog NEW to trials (of any kind)?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread made me think of Samuel Webster, of Webster's dictionary fame, who was as meticulous in his language as he was slovenly in his person. A woman of high ranking approached him once and and scolded "Mr Webster, you smell!"

"On the contrary, Madame," Webster corrected. "YOU smell; I stink!"

jelpy


----------

